# Can you clarify the gym terms: forced reps, supersets and dropsets



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I am a relative newbie to bodybuilding and would like some clarification about the following terms that I always hear about in the gym: forced reps, supersets and dropsets. Can you please explain? Answer: Interestingly enough, as a newbie you will not need to use any of the methods you asked about for quite some [...]

*Read More...*


----------

